# help throwing my son a farm themed bday party!



## nightshade (Feb 1, 2010)

okay fokes I need some ideas and where better to go then you guys. Our son is having his first big friends invited from school birthday party. He is 6 so keep that in mind. But throw your ideas my way. Thanks a bunch for the help guys!


----------



## hooligan (Feb 1, 2010)

You can get some really cute farm related cupcake picks on Ebay-probably about $4 total.

Are you looking for decorating ideas, games etc?


----------



## nightshade (Feb 21, 2010)

games and snack ideas, he wants a sundae bar and cupcakes so at least the cake and ice cream is figured out. But they are gonna be there all afternoon they are gonna need some snacks too and I kinda wanted to stick with the farm theme throughout if I could.


----------



## the simple life (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my, birthday parties. I have been doing this for the past 22 years and my youngest is 6 so we have been through alot of themes.
If you are doing cupcakes then you could let the kids decorate their own.

They make all kinds of pinatas that would fit in to your theme.
We roasted mini hotdogs and made smores around the campfire and sang songs. Home on the Range or any "cowboy" songs you can think of or just something fun.
Gave all the kids cowboy hats and bandanas, then you can skip the goody bags if you want to since those are their favors.
We used bales of hay for the seating.
For games we have done:
potato sack races
two legged races
egg on a spoon
water balloon catch
bean bag toss
find a needle in a hay stack, we used a large plastic crochet hook that was blunt so no one would get hurt and it was easy enough to find.
One year we did a safari theme and I gave the kids binoculars, canteens and safari helmets and had them search around the yard for wild animals.
 I hid those small plastic tigers, lions etc. and they got to take them home as well.
I was really surprised at how much they loved that activity.
You could do a farm animal search.

Are you equipped for any type of hayrides? Thats always an option even if its just a small cart they can take turns.

Those are the ones that I have off the top of my head, if I remember any others I'll check back.


----------



## nightshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! I already got some felt hats in different colors and some stuff for them to decorate them with, like rhinestones for the girls and bandanna type material for hat bands and some other little things. I figure when the first all get there they can pick out a hat and decorate it as the first thing to do. I really hope that e have nice weather but I am scared that it is gonna be cold and rainy.


----------

